# Phaeton crash tests



## iluvpcs (Mar 13, 2003)

This might be an old topic and if so sorry, but I found these crash tests today of the Phaeton versus a Polo in Italy...
talk about good results...
http://translate.google.com/tr...a%3DN


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton crash tests (iluvpcs)*

Found it first








You can really see the Phaeton use its weight in the crash.... It just plowed through that poor little Polo
I would like to see a Phaeton vs. Oversized American SUV video, though...


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Yup, say an Esclade or a Explorer. Probably never will get to see it now. Has anyone even got a 35 MPH barrier straight on or offset at say 40mph like the Insurance institute does.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (bobm)*

Yes Bob I saw you eariler posting. While this is an offset frontal it is such a difference in weight that it does not test the Phaeton at all. I have a bit of concern that impact with a heaver vehicle may make the great stiffness of the Phaeton show up in higher G's and HIC values for the driver.
The foot protection and lack of intrusion looks good, but a barrier test is what I need to see to really determine the value of the structural design.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_...a barrier test is what I need to see to really determine the value of the structural design.

Your wish is my command...
Michael
*Phaeton Barrier Test Photos*


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael
Do you have a video or any of the Head data from the driver dummy? glad to see that front wheel collapsing, eats up lots of energy. Also the side intrusion looks minimal. Don't see any Dummys head marks on glass, Good!
By the way see how well the face is going into the steering bag, That's why you don't want the wheel tilted too far down
Sute would like some interior pictures, where did the still come from?
Thanks



_Modified by GripperDon at 12:08 AM 12-4-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Just in case the photos from the original (off-site) link are ever lost, I have saved them and reproduced them below. The impact was made when both cars were travelling at 50 km/h (30 MPH).
It's interesting to note how little the Phaeton is displaced from its lane position, and that there is no deformation of the Phaeton passenger compartment at all. By the way, this was a 'lightweight' Phaeton with a 3.0 petrol engine in it.
Michael
*Phaeton vs. Polo*


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

3.2 
To much talk of 3.0 Diesel lately though


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Highline)*


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Crash test*

Perhaps you are interested. 




 
cata.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

cata1569 said:


> Perhaps you are interested.
> 
> cata.


 Interested? Yes, especially if in such an accident! 

This is one of the reasons, I justify putting up with some of the headaches of owning a Phaeton. I can't think of anything I can afford that would be as safe. It sure is a good selling point to keep my wife from "forcing" me to part with the Phaeton and get something newer and more trustworthy. 

Jim X


----------



## snapdragon (Aug 8, 2006)

Well that didn't last long. 
(YouTube account terminated)


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Like buses, there's always another one along in a minute.


----------

